# Ibrahimovic al Chelsea?



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Calciomercato, Zlatan *Ibrahimovic* è prossimo a lasciare Parigi per sbarcare a Londra alla corte di *Mourinho*. Al portoghese serve un top attaccante, Falcao è finito al Monaco, mentre l'acquisto di Cavani sembra essere molto complicato. Non resta che lo svedese per i blues.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2013)

Ce lo vedrei.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2013)

è presto per ibra,la situazione si delinerà credo a luglio inoltrato


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2013)

Ha sempre detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto giocare in premier, se arriva però mi sa che va via torres.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2013)

io spero che va al Real Ibra


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2013)

Sarebbe affascinante vederlo in Premier, ma mi sembrava che ultimamente il Chelsea investisse molto solo su giocatori giovani


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2013)

e torres dove lo mettono ? demba ba invece penso che accetti di fare la riserva...


----------



## O Animal (2 Aprile 2014)

Notizia che ovviamente è tornata ad infiammarsi alla vigilia dello scontro di champions... In Inghilterra se ne sta parlando molto...


----------



## smallball (2 Aprile 2014)

tra lui e Cavani,magari e' piu' facile che parta l'uruguagio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

piacerebbe anche a me Ibra in Premier


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

Io ho sempre detto che mi piacerebbe da matti vedere Ibra in premier, gli manca quel campionato, il più bello.


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e torres dove lo mettono ? demba ba invece penso che accetti di fare la riserva...



Torres mi pare palesemente messo alla porta, in estate se ne va.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e torres dove lo mettono ? demba ba invece penso che accetti di fare la riserva...


Torres ce lo becchiamo noi in prestito gratuito per sostituire Balotelli


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sarebbe affascinante vederlo in Premier, ma mi sembrava che ultimamente il Chelsea investisse molto solo su giocatori giovani



ed effettivamente questa squadra di Mourinho non ha proprio nulla. Squadra mal costruita per lui.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre detto che mi piacerebbe da matti vedere Ibra in premier, gli manca quel campionato, il più bello.



Sai che secondo me faticherebbe un pò di più ? Ho questa sensazione...


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2014)

Madonna santa quanto vorrei vederlo lì 


Ma credo sia impossibile strapparlo al PSG, anche se Raiola sa sempre il fatto suo.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Madonna santa quanto vorrei vederlo lì
> 
> 
> Ma credo sia impossibile strapparlo al PSG, anche se Raiola sa sempre il fatto suo.



Per me dipende tutto da lui. Effettivamente dubito che si voglia spostare da Parigi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2014)

anche io vorrei vederlo in premier..e penso che anche lui voglia andarci


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sai che secondo me faticherebbe un pò di più ? Ho questa sensazione...



Sicuramente non è la Ligue 1, ma uno che ha fatto grandi cose in 4 differenti campionati in Europa pensi possa faticare in un quinto? Io credo proprio di no.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ed effettivamente questa squadra di Mourinho non ha proprio nulla. *Squadra mal costruita per lui.*


Mourinho sapeva a cosa andava incontro, ma ha accettato e sta andando anche bene, visto che potrebbe vincere inaspettatamente il campionato. La champions no, assolutamente, come nessuna squadra della premier può vincerla.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Comunque Ibra al campionato inglese sarebbe una gran cosa. Farebbe molto bene anche lì.


----------



## O Animal (2 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ed effettivamente questa squadra di Mourinho non ha proprio nulla. Squadra mal costruita per lui.



Mal costruita da lui... I giocatori migliori sono arrivati 2 anni fa e nell'ultime 2 sessioni di mercato Mourinho al Chelsea ha fatto spendere 130 milioni... 130... Poteva prendere la luna con quei soldi e invece siete ancora qui a giustificarlo...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mal costruita da lui... I giocatori migliori sono arrivati 2 anni fa e nell'ultime 2 sessioni di mercato Mourinho al Chelsea ha fatto spendere 130 milioni... 130... Poteva prendere la luna con quei soldi e invece siete ancora qui a giustificarlo...



Non volgio giustificare nessuno, figurati. Non pensavo che quasi tutti quelli che ha li avesse comprati lui. Oscar, Luiz, Torres, Ba, sono tutti suoi ?

Non so se hai snetito le parole a fine partita.


----------



## O Animal (2 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non volgio giustificare nessuno, figurati. Non pensavo che quasi tutti quelli che ha li avesse comprati lui. Oscar, Luiz, Torres, Ba, sono tutti suoi ?
> 
> Non so se hai snetito le parole a fine partita.



Lui ha preso Willian, Matic, Schurrle, Zouma, Salah, van Ginkel, Atsu, Perica, Cuevas e un paio di parametri 0 tra cui Eto'o a cui paga un salario fuori da ogni logica... Con tutti questi soldi (cartellini e ingaggi) avrebbe potuto comprare comodamente Cristiano Ronaldo e risolvere tutti i suoi problemi d'attacco ed invece ha fatto ben altre scelte... E non capisco con che coraggio si possa lamentare...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Lui ha preso Willian, Matic, Schurrle, Zouma, Salah, van Ginkel, Atsu, Perica, Cuevas e un paio di parametri 0 tra cui Eto'o a cui paga un salario fuori da ogni logica... Con tutti questi soldi (cartellini e ingaggi) avrebbe potuto comprare comodamente Cristiano Ronaldo e risolvere tutti i suoi problemi d'attacco ed invece ha fatto ben altre scelte... E non capisco con che coraggio si possa lamentare...



Boh non saprei che dirti. Hai sentito che ha detto a Mediaset?


----------



## Dexter (3 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Lui ha preso Willian, Matic, Schurrle, Zouma, Salah, van Ginkel, Atsu, Perica, Cuevas e un paio di parametri 0 tra cui Eto'o a cui paga un salario fuori da ogni logica... Con tutti questi soldi (cartellini e ingaggi) avrebbe potuto comprare comodamente Cristiano Ronaldo e risolvere tutti i suoi problemi d'attacco ed invece ha fatto ben altre scelte... E non capisco con che coraggio si possa lamentare...


Il Chelsea fa un po' come faccio io a Fifa...prende i giovani migliori del mondo senza mai andare su qualcuno di affermato...solo che li pagano 30-40 milioni,io 3-4 ...


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Aprile 2014)

Sarebbe uno spettacolo vederlo in premier


----------

